# Game 23: Los Angeles Lakers (13-9) @ Denver Nuggets (15-7) [2/3]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nuggets on the end of a back to back tonight after playing last night in Los Angeles against the Clippers. Time for payback for the last time they beat us in Denver.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I was hearing that all flights going in and out of Denver might be cancelled because of a snow storm. Which means Denver can't get in and we can't get out for the Utah game on Sat. Anybody hear anything else?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I was hearing that all flights going in and out of Denver might be cancelled because of a snow storm. Which means Denver can't get in and we can't get out for the Utah game on Sat. Anybody hear anything else?


I just heard that on the news here. The Denver region might get another foot of snow overnite.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I was hearing that all flights going in and out of Denver might be cancelled because of a snow storm. Which means Denver can't get in and we can't get out for the Utah game on Sat. Anybody hear anything else?


The Nuggets are already in. Whether or not the Lakers can leave is a different story.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This isn't quite relavent, however, I'm not sure I will ever be able to get this image out of my brain.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the **** is that?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pre-draft workout.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lonely Friday night here, no one posting at all. 

****.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man this was one of the worst reffed games I ever saw. They appeared to clearly try and angle the game towards the Nuggets. Bynum gets hacked across the wrist at the end no call. Kobe gets tackled by Afflalo no call. the whole 2nd half when it looked like we were gonna pull away the Nuggets dive to the basket and the refs make a call Kobe gets hacked no call Gasol hacked no call. 

Just ****ing terrible. 

I'm glad we won I wanted to beat their asses so badly and to jump start this roadtrip hopefully we have enough energy for tomorrow nights game. 

Glock or Goudelock was so huge dude can flat out get buckets. 

Great grind out win Kobe bad shooting great passing Gasol on boards and big Bynum under the basket.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The refs were ****ing awful. Looked like they were trying their hardest to get us to lose but couldn't get the job done. 

Big way to start off the road trip.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> The refs were ****ing awful. Looked like they were trying their hardest to get us to lose but couldn't get the job done.
> 
> Big way to start off the road trip.


I doubt it, they are just incompetent.

Do you really think the refs care who win a basketball game? Come on, Basel.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Ron said:


> I doubt it, they are just incompetent.
> 
> Do you really think the refs care who win a basketball game? Come on, Basel.


I'd buy the incompetent angle if it was that way for both teams but to consistently be incompetent with one team is suspect.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron did you watch the game? it was painful - these guys had a couple situations where they had to make possessions calls while watching themselves clearly and painfully screw the pooch on botched calls - did Kobe touch that ball last? yes see clearly right before afflalo grabs him by the hips and throws him down on the ground his hand flicks out and touches the ball - so um I know we cant really do anything there but call the last touch but maybe we should tighten it up a little? mel you were um 2 feet away there but you appear to be staring at the ground instead of at the players um maybe this next time down we can try a little harder to get this thing right...

alright here we are again, so who touched it last? oh shit you know what? right there at the focal point of the play where we all should have been looking I think nene just totally... did he? ah **** we missed it again, who was supposed to be watching the ball here? anyone? anyone? what does the book say? last year when I was calling co-ed intramural the guy on the line was supposed to watch the bigs... let's refer.. so right after nene let's just say fouls the shit out of him bynum pretty clearly touches the ball on its way off the floor so what do we do? well we cant really factor in the fouls we've missed... ok but what about the foul we made up I just looked at that barnes footage and um not even close to his face I think we got this one wrong too.... wow we suck, well at least they won... (curtain/fade)


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

also no calls all night long - they had the big ten crew calling a pro game - BAD


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> Ron did you watch the game? it was painful - these guys had a couple situations where they had to make possessions calls while watching themselves clearly and painfully screw the pooch on botched calls - did Kobe touch that ball last? yes see clearly right before afflalo grabs him by the hips and throws him down on the ground his hand flicks out and touches the ball - so um I know we cant really do anything there but call the last touch but maybe we should tighten it up a little? mel you were um 2 feet away there but you appear to be staring at the ground instead of at the players um maybe this next time down we can try a little harder to get this thing right...
> 
> alright here we are again, so who touched it last? oh shit you know what? right there at the focal point of the play where we all should have been looking I think nene just totally... did he? ah **** we missed it again, who was supposed to be watching the ball here? anyone? anyone? what does the book say? last year when I was calling co-ed intramural the guy on the line was supposed to watch the bigs... let's refer.. so right after nene let's just say fouls the shit out of him bynum pretty clearly touches the ball on its way off the floor so what do we do? well we cant really factor in the fouls we've missed... ok but what about the foul we made up I just looked at that barnes footage and um not even close to his face I think we got this one wrong too.... wow we suck, well at least they won... (curtain/fade)


Tunnel vision.

I have refereed and umpired games when I was younger and it does happen - tunnel vision. I am not excusing the refs, I thought they sucked too, they had a real bad night, but it wasn't for one team or the other...it just happened that most of the blown calls went against the Lakers tonight.

Hey, I am not saying I was real pleased with it, but what the ****...I have seen this shit for 45 years and I am too old to get excited over a referee's ****-up.

It happens. It's all part of the game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I'd buy the incompetent angle if it was that way for both teams but to consistently be incompetent with one team is suspect.


Not really. Refs are human too...if they have a 50-50 call, the home team is usually going to get it.

See my post above...when you really think about it, the refs really don't care who the **** wins. They get paid all the same.

And if you are going to bring favoritism by the refs or the league up all over again, then we are going to have to listen to all of the nuts bring up game 6 of the WCF in 2002.

So, please don't go there.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Ron said:


> Not really. Refs are human too...if they have a 50-50 call, the home team is usually going to get it.
> 
> See my post above...when you really think about it, the refs really don't care who the **** wins. They get paid all the same.
> 
> ...


I agree refs are human thats why they can be prone to favoritism like in every other aspect of human life refs can dislike certain players or teams for whatever reasons. They aren't robots they have their own biases as well.

I watch alot of hoops and I see 4-5 games a year where the refs are in clear favoritism of one team or another. 

I don't usually trip because over the course of a season you'll get your turn on calls but tonight was just so blatant. 

I do believe Kobe has a terrible relationship with refs and he doesn't get calls sometimes because of it. He fusses and whines over so many calls when I just wish he'd let it go so I think his rep with the refs is pretty bad. 

as for the 02 WCF ....the playoffs in the nba always flush out who the better team is there isn't one instance that cost a team a series I believe. The clearly superior team will win. The Kings choked on their home floor in game 7. 

They wanna call foul on us because of calls fine. its ancient history the quality of that run was revealed ultimately in the results with no rings for them.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

will the nuts bring up game 5 of that same series? of course not


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

anyway good road victory to kick off the bataan death march that is the grammy trip - bravo!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Great win...I hope we can keep it going.


----------

